# Usb Stick Geht Nicht Mehr



## squalo (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

habe mir ein usb stick gekauft Data Traveler 512 Mb kingston!

So habe den stick rausgezogen und dann ging er nicht mehr

Er meldet dich unter wechselträger G aber wenn ich draufklicke bekomme folgende
antwort bitte datenträger einlegen

Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## D@nger (13. Mai 2006)

Schon mal in einem anderen PC versucht? Ansonsten könnte man sagen defekt.
Mal ein Zitat:
"Nein, das kann sich auch auf den Stick auswirken. Er beziehst ja seine Stromversorgung über den USB-Port und wenn du ihn einfach so rausziehst kann es zu einem "Kurzschluss" kommen."

Weiteres Zitat:
"Ich hatte gerade das gleiche gleiche Problem, habe es aber gelöst, ohne Software. Also unter WIN 2000 oder XP:
rechtsklich auf Arbeitsplatz->Verwalten->Datenträgerverwaltung->und dann usb Srick auswählen neue Partition erstellen->Quick format->Fat 32 -> fertig
Das ding läuft ohne Probleme"


----------



## squalo (13. Mai 2006)

Hab ich alles schon probiert!!


----------



## squalo (13. Mai 2006)

Also es geht nciht er lässt mich nicht formatieren da er sagt der stick ist schreibgeschütz


----------



## D@nger (13. Mai 2006)

Jo, defekt!


----------



## squalo (13. Mai 2006)

Also für die Tonne  Sicher


----------



## D@nger (13. Mai 2006)

Hm, also ich würde es aufjedenfall noch mal mit der Garantie versuchen.


----------



## server (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Hast du auch Administratorrechte an dem Computer, wo du bist? 

Versuch mal an einem anderen Computer über die Datenträgerverwaltung den Stick neu zu formatieren.

Mir ist es auch schon mal passiert, dass ein Computer in der Schule meinen Stick zerstört hat - obwohl ich immer ordentlich deaktiviere bevor ich abstecke.

Zuhause konnte ich ihn dann zum Glück neu formatieren, jetzt läuft er wieder problemlos.
Nur die Daten sind verloren, hatte aber zum Glück eine Sicherungskopie angelegt.

Was ich weiss sind Kingston relativ gute Produkte (jedenfalls beim RAM), vielleicht gibt es da doch noch etwas, was man tun kann........


----------

